
How to buy a Mac - jseliger
http://jseliger.com/2010/11/01/how-to-buy-a-mac/
======
kls
The article has pretty good advice, I got a core due pretty late in the cycle
and they refreshed a month or who after I got it. I did not have a choice
though as it was part of a package for doing some consulting work. If I would
have been purchasing it. I would have waited for the refresh but given the
circumstances I did not really have a choice in the matter.

